# German Turrets (1 Viewer)



## Zipper730 (Apr 11, 2020)

A-Stand is the Forward turrets; B-Stand is the dorsal/upper guns; C-Stand is the ventral/lower guns; Heckstand is the tail-gun, correct?


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 11, 2020)

Yes, "Heckstand" is Tail Turret auf Deutsch.


----------

